# Est-ce que c'est hospitalier, un Russe ?



## Boileau419

Diriez-vous . 

*Est-ce que c'est hospitalier, un Russe ?*

Ou diriez-vous plutôt : 

*Est-ce qu'ils sont hospitaliers, les Russes ?*

Chose amusante, dans une phrase de ce type, remplacez l'article devant "Russe" et vous obtenez quelque chose de très différent :

*Est-ce que c'est hospitalier, le Russe ?* En fait, à mon oreille, j'ai l'impression que l'on me parle de la langue, le russe, plutôt que des gens, encore que le sens ne colle pas, évidemment. *Est ce que c'est facile, le russe ?* est tout à fait correct, mais on ne parle plus de la même chose.

Autre chose étonnante : renonçons à la construction avec "c'est" et le sujet rejeté à la fin de la phrase, et on peut dire 

*Est-ce que le Russe est hospitalier ?* qui équivaut à *Est-ce que les Russes sont hospitaliers ?*

A quoi un francophone bien né peut parfaitement répondre : 

*Oh oui, un Russe, c'est très hospitalier* ou *Oh oui, il n'y a pas plus hospitalier qu'un Russe*.

Mais laissons-là les Russes pour nous intéresser aux...éléphants. Une fois de plus c'est la question des articles qui m'intéresse :

Dit-on 

*Est-ce que c'est grand, un éléphant ? *ou
*Est-ce que c'est grand, l'éléphant ? *ou
*Est-ce que c'est grand, les éléphants ? *ou
*Est-ce que c'est grand, des éléphants ?*


----------



## arundhati

Je choisis sans hésiter : "Est-ce qu'ils sont hospitaliers, les Russes ?"
"un Russe", ou pire "le Russe" me semble assez méprisant.


----------



## Grop

Je suis d'accord, mais par contre je trouve naturel de parler d'un éléphant.


----------



## Boileau419

Méprisant ou pas, reste que "un Russe" peut exprimer l'idée de "l'ensemble des Russes".

Sur ce point on remarque que le français utilise indifféremment "un" "le" et "les" : 

Le cheval est apparu en Amérique au 15e siècle.
Il aime les chevaux.
Un cheval n'obéit pas nécessairement à son cavalier. 

Cela semble évident, mais allez expliquer cela à des Chinois qui n'ont pas d'articles dans leur langue. Ni distinction véritable entre singulier et pluriel...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Boileau419,

Effectivement, on peut en imaginer d'autres ici...

Le cheval est apparu en Amérique au 15e siècle.
=> Les chevaux sont apparus...

Il aime les chevaux.
=> Il aime le cheval (ou sa viande ! argh ! ).

Un cheval n'obéit pas nécessairement à son cavalier.
=> Les chevaux n'obéissent...


----------



## CapnPrep

Boileau419 said:


> Méprisant ou pas, reste que "un Russe" peut exprimer l'idée de "l'ensemble des Russes".
> 
> Sur ce point on remarque que le français utilise indifféremment "un" "le" et "les" :


Cela me semble valable pour les éléphants et les chevaux, mais ce serait méprisant de parler des Russes comme s'ils n'étaient qu'une espèce animale. 

Pour désigner l'ensemble des Russes, le pluriel _les Russes_ est évidemment adéquat. Un membre de cet ensemble pris (ou non) comme representant est naturellement _un Russe_. Dans l'emploi générique je pense que ces deux expressions peuvent être plus ou moins équivalentes. Mais _le Russe_ a (pour moi, mais c'est sans doute en partie l'influence de l'anglais) un aspect scientifique, déshumanisant : comme si tous les Russes étaient parfaitement interchangeables, espérons juste qu'on attrape un spécimen pas trop abîmé pour compléter notre collection…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ça dépend ce qu'on dit derrière, non ?
« Le Russe est romantique » est-ce méprisant ? 
(À part le fait que c'est une généralité, je ne vois rien de répréhensible...)


----------



## CapnPrep

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> « Le Russe est romantique » est-ce méprisant ?


Est-ce tout à fait équivalent à « Les Russes sont romantiques » ?

Pour prendre un exemple historique, pourquoi a-t-on choisi le nom « Le Juif et la France » pour l'exposition de 1941 au lieu de « Les Juifs et la France » ?


----------



## Boileau419

Bonjour Karine !



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Boileau419,
> 
> Effectivement, on peut en imaginer d'autres ici...
> 
> Le cheval est apparu en Amérique au 15e siècle.
> => Les chevaux sont apparus...
> 
> Il aime les chevaux.
> => Il aime le cheval (ou sa viande ! argh ! ).
> 
> Un cheval n'obéit pas nécessairement à son cavalier.
> => Les chevaux n'obéissent...


 
Chose étrange, je n'ai pas le même avis que vous. Les chevaux sont apparus me paraît moins idiomatique que "le cheval" ; il aime le cheval pour moi ne peut vouloir dire que la viande de cheval ou le cheval dont on a parlé ; pour le dernier exemple je préfère nettement "un cheval".


----------



## Boileau419

*"Un Mexicain réagit très fort si on dit du mal de sa mère."*
*"Un Allemand arrive rarement en retard à un rendez-vous."*

Je ne vois pas où est le mépris. Par ailleurs, je trouve qu'en disant "un" on insiste sur l'unité qui existe dans le groupe considéré, ce qui n'est pas si mal que ça, après tout. Veut-on vraiment des sociétés atomisées peuplées d'électrons libres ? De toutes façons il est bien certain qu'un ensemble ethnique soumis à des influences culturelles et géographiques semblables ne peut que présenter des traits communs. Donc les généralités sont possibles. Sans généralités comment faire de la science ?

Pour l'exemple que l'on a cité à propos des Juifs, il me semble que dire que tous les Juifs ont les mêmes caractéristiques (sens de "les Juifs") peut être aussi très réducteur. "Le Juif" a l'avantage de ne désigner aucun Juif précis, mais plutôt l'essence de cette communauté. A priori un Juif particulier pourrait ne pas correspondre à cette description. 

Evidemment on peut discuter (sur un forum de philo) de l'existence des essences ou universaux.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Cap,


CapnPrep said:


> Est-ce tout à fait équivalent à « Les Russes sont romantiques » ?
> 
> Pour prendre un exemple historique, pourquoi a-t-on choisi le nom « Le Juif et la France » pour l'exposition de 1941 au lieu de « Les Juifs et la France » ?


Hé hé, je m'y attendais à celle là.
La différence (pour moi) est que « le » appuie encore plus sur le caractère généralisant de l'assertion. Qu'on l'ait utilisé lors de ce sombre chapitre de l'histoire de France ne justifie pas à lui seul la généralisation (justement !) de la tournure comme étant toujours méprisante : « L'italien est jovial » (surtout quand il sait qu'il aura de l'amour et du vin ! )

Salut Boileau,



Boileau419 said:


> Bonjour Karine !
> 
> Chose étrange, je n'ai pas le même avis que vous. Les chevaux sont apparus me paraît moins idiomatique que "le cheval" ; il aime le cheval pour moi ne peut vouloir dire que la viande de cheval ou le cheval dont on a parlé ; pour le dernier exemple je préfère nettement "un cheval".


Je voulais seulement souligner que d'autres alternatives étaient possibles. 
Le cheval, c'est son dada ! Les chevaux sont les quadrupèdes les plus attachants du monde... Les différences ne sont pas si flagrantes et dépendent bien évidemment du contexte ! (cf. remarque de cap'n)


----------



## itka

Le cheval ou l'éléphant, d'accord. Mais quand on parle du Russe, de l'Italien ou du Français, ça me hérisse le poil ! 
Il est où d'abord, ce Français-là ? Il suffit de lire quelques fils de ce forum pour bien comprendre que LE Français, pas plus que LE Russe, ou LE Chinois, ça n'existe pas ! 
Et pourtant, qui n'a pas entendu dire (et répéter) : "LE Français est arrogant !" "LE XXX est ceci ou cela". (J'ai pris l'exemple du Français pour ne fâcher personne...enfin, sauf les Français, tant pis !). 
Je trouve cette formulation insupportable. Exactement comme si nous étions des animaux. Et même si l'adjectif qui suit est un compliment, ça n'a pas de sens de généraliser ainsi. On ne peut pas ramener tout un peuple à UN jugement, fut-il valorisant. 
Qu'est-ce que "l'essence d'une communauté ?"

"UN" me semble (un peu) moins choquant, mais je ne crois pas que je l'emploierais.

S'il faut absolument parler d'un peuple entier, pourquoi pas "les Russes", "les Italiens" ou les Chinois ? Je pense toutefois que je choisirais plus volontiers de dire autrement : "Le sens de l'hospitalité est très répandu en Russie", par exemple.

Bien entendu, rien n'empêche d'employer toutes ces expressions dès lors qu'on parle par antiphrase (disons : ironie) ...ce que le Français fait très souvent !  Et la Française, aussi...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

itka said:


> [...]
> Il est où d'abord, ce Français-là ? Il suffit de lire quelques fils de ce forum pour bien comprendre que LE Français, pas plus que LE Russe, ou LE Chinois, ça n'existe pas !


Bien d'accord - cela dit le pluriel, plutôt que le singulier, ne rend pas plus acceptable la généralisation !

Cela dit, je vois quand même une différence entre l'emploi du singulier ou du pluriel.
_Les français sont arrogants_ peut encore laisser penser que c'est le "milieu" français (la culture, etc.) qui les rends arrogants.
_Le français est arrogant_ peut vouloir faire penser que c'est dans sa nature intrinsèque. Il est né comme ça.
C'est aussi pour cette raison, je pense, que _le Juif et la France_ avait été retenu : pour bien marteler que la cause est profonde, et que l'intégration n'est pas possible...


----------



## itka

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi.
Le pluriel n'est pas fameux non plus, mais il peut être nécessaire dans certains cas, lorsqu'il y a une raison de parler de cette communauté : _"Les Arméniens n'aiment pas les Turcs"_... Bien sûr, c'est aussi une généralisation hâtive, mais qu'on peut à la rigueur admettre.
Enfin, comme je l'ai dit, je préfère de beaucoup éviter ce genre de réduction (de têtes).


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> Bien d'accord - cela dit le pluriel, plutôt que le singulier, ne rend pas plus acceptable la généralisation !


Tout à fait, et ne nous perdons pas dans une discussion du bien-fondé ou du caractère réducteur des généralisations — ce n'est pas une question linguistique.

Avec le pluriel _les Français_, on laisse imaginer qu'on a fait une grande enquête et que le résultat moyen était X, et pour aller plus vite, on dit _Les Français sont X.
_
Avec l'indéfini _un Français_, puisqu'on a fait cette enquête, on sait qu'on peut prendre un Français au hasard et qu'il y a des chances qu'il soit X, et pour aller plus vite, on dit _Un Français est/serait X.

_Pour dire _Le Français est X_, pas besoin d'enquête, puisqu'on suppose tout de suite qu'ils sont tous faits selon des spécifications techniques identiques, comme le nouveau iPhone. Ou bien, comme on le fait pour les animaux, on sait bien qu'il peut y avoir des différences individuelles, mais on ne s'y intéresse pas dans ce contexte.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Mais où voyez-vous des enquêtes derrière un _les _généralisateur ? Pure imagination que tout cela. 
Il n'y a aussi peu d'enquête derrière qu'avec un _le _qui me hérisse autant le poil que les _les _!  
Est-ce que vous imaginez _les_, mais pas tous ? Pensez-vous ! _Les_, c'est tous, jusqu'à ce qu'on prouve l'absurdité d'un tel discours. _Les _et _le _sont symétriques : _les _généralisant dans l'étendue, _le _généralisant dans la réduction.
Pour donner encore d'autres exemples, si j'entends « Les femmes sont faites pour la maternité », « Les femmes sont incapables de se diriger en ville / de bien conduire » ou bien « La femme est faite pour la maternité », « La femme est incapable de se diriger en ville / de bien conduire »  je ne me sens aussi peu « Française moyenne » qui a fait ses 2,1 enfants (ça me rappelle Coluche qui n'avait pas trouvé la virgule...)  et avec « en moyenne » un cerveau limité, qu'une femme-iPhone avec la caractéristique de faire des enfants et avec un dysfonctionnement du cerveau entraînant une incapacité à se diriger dans une ville... 
Les deux formulations m'insupportent tout autant.


----------



## itka

La Marseillaise est comme ça :_ unsubmissive attitude_ caractérisée !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> La Marseillaise est comme ça :_ unsubmissive attitude_ caractérisée !


Au moins avec _la_, c'est tellement absurde à la base de penser qu'il y en a qu'une avec une seule attitude qu'il est clair qu'avec cette formulation on ne croit pas une seconde à ce qu'on écrit ! 
 (tu ne parlais pas de notre hymne national, non ? )


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Itka et Miss K ont bien raison - les généralisateurs sont simplistes


----------

